#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Secret Societies >  >  >  Sirius.

## Isis

About the lodges in freemasonry:

It seems that they turn to the Worshipful Master (who has ceremonial tasks) during meetings and rituals. This always the eastern side of the room.
I did some background research myself and found that the masons supposably turn east, because the Dogon (or the Sirius star) is the central point to head to. Freemasonry is based on a lot of Egyptian symbols and other customs, i.e. the eye of Horus.
Because the star (in Egypt) used to rise in the east, this is also known as the 'Eastern star' in occultism, is this correct?

The Egyptians based their calender on the Sirius star (the brightest star from the Earth's point of view), perhaps the freemasons adopted that idea?
The rise of Sirius is on the 21st of june (= the summer solstice), this is also a day to perform certain rituals.
Sirius also stands for Isis, 'mother of all Gods', and the sighting of this star signifies the beginning of a new year.
Furthermore, masons perform special rituals build around the rise, the highest and lowest points (equinoxes) and the 'under-going' of the star.

Why do so many occultist rituals (besides the masons) revolve around the Sirius star? What is the meaning of this star?





I'm not an occultist myself, but I'm very interested, so I hope that someone could answer these questions.

----------


## AmbassadorOfYHWH

The fallen angels are liars and will suggest that they are Aliens, gods or highly evolved beings from the stars as they continue their war, in unison under satan, worshipped by the name lucifer by the freemasons, against the creator, my Elohim, YAHUVEH/ YAHWEH/ YHWH. Whether they actually live there is possible, since we dont essentially know where their physical bodies are, if they have them. It could be that they made their home there after the flood, this is speculation and not Biblical.

About 3 years ago I used to worship isis, and other dieties. I knew them very well. I would have said, and I will say to you, so that you will believe my testimony, and not so that you should do it as this would be very foolish, that there is little value in ritual. They could care less themselves. All they really want is for you to sin and lead others in sin and rebellion. They reward those that lead others more in sin, and they punish those who seek for the answers beyond this. They are not what they seem. They do not give more to those who know more details of ritual. They will give according to their desires and for their purposes. They may also betray you as loyalty is not their nature. They are users. You could be faithful to isis however she will not return faithfulness. In the Bible it says how satan only has the resources of lies from which to speak, and this is true. They can do nothing else but lie.

isis is sexually degenerate. Nevertheless before you say that I have only sought to convert you without any consideration of your question, and I do not deny I have done this, however consider that I have answered your question faithfully. They will pose as star beings and make themselves known to the human race. They will destroy many and lead them away from true Christianity into the occult, into worship of them, or most likely into direct worship of a proposed Jesus, who is not Jesus at all, but one of them. Because they are full of a certain type of light, which is not the true light, they will be believed by many, who will pay with their souls in Hell.

----------


## ergon

thats a very christian view you have. i always wondered how christians justify being here considering that the bible is very clear that you should avoid everything to do with the occult. its clear that more is involved then saying everything is evil worship god. but thats the bibles stance on all of it

----------


## Octavia156

Sirius is the brightest star in the sky. Thats why it became important. 

Craft freemasonary operates around the idea of path of the Sun. The worshipful master sits in the East becasue the Sun rises in the East. Same reason most ceremonial ritualists face East - its where the Sun rises.

Some of the Egyptian rites such as Mephis and Mizraim may well mention Sirius as an important symbol. But remember these rites aren't really being worked today

----------

